# Racists



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This Rasmussen poll is interesting. With so many blacks voting for Obama it had to be simply because he was black. I think that's racist.

For the full story: 
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_ ... _hispanics



> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would not say they are racist as in the terms most think about. But they are or use reverse racism or discrimination......ie: Something didn't go a certain way so it must be because it was racist. Or.... Sometimes a minority race (Hispanic, black, Asian, etc) gets special looks or privelages....ie jobs because HR says they need to hire a minority.

That is what I think happens way more than people know and what this report is getting at. Again I understand there are places in the world and country where racism against minorities is alive and well. But that is about 1%-5% of this nation and isn't the big deal it was in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This isn't about reverse racism it's about racism. Straight forward racism. You can review the questions asked at the site I listed. Reverse racism would be white guy not hiring another white guy because he was white. I don't know if I buy the idea of reverse racism. I would say it's simple racism.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree.... Racism is Racism. You can call it reverse or what ever. But when you base something on race (even if it is white on white, black on black, etc) it is racism.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

So does that make all the white people who voted for any of the other 43 presidents racist? Or any woman that votes for Hilary in 2016 sexist? Or what should we label all the catholics that voted for JFK instead of Nixon in 1960?

People can vote for whom ever they want, for whatever reason.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> So does that make all the white people who voted for any of the other 43 presidents racist? Or any woman that votes for Hilary in 2016 sexist? Or what should we label all the catholics that voted for JFK instead of Nixon in 1960?
> 
> People can vote for whom ever they want, for whatever reason.


If they voted 90% for the white guy I would say they were racist. If Hillary runs and 90% of women vote for her they are voting for her just because she is a woman. When the race for president is normally in the single digit difference anything so lopsided indicates something else is influencing the voters. So often you just don't get it Gooseguy10. Only an extremely liberal person would fail to understand.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Since I am so liberal and so often don't get it, I am lucky to have someone on the internet to show the vast truths of the world via a political forum on a hunting website that features the same four guys arguing with themselves about the same conspiracy theory type crap / blind hatred of a political ideology that has been voted into office in 2/3 of the presidential elections over the past 20 years by the majority of Americans. And yet, when people's ideas differ from the four people on here, they are labeled idiots and chased off the website....b.c you can't argue with insanity/stupidity! Only a very conservative tea partier would fail to understand that.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Since I am so liberal and so often don't get it, I am lucky to have someone on the internet to show the vast truths of the world


Happy you understand that. 

If group A runs a person for office and groups C and D vote 49 and 51% it is about what we would expect. I don't think we have ever seen an election or with anyone getting 60%. We do see 75% of democrats voting for a democrat, and we have even seen 70 of a particular race vote democrat. So now group B runs a person for office and group C votes 90% for that person and group D votes 51% for that person. Group D voted about as we expect. Group C went off the charts. Why? What was it that changed things beyond what we have ever seen? No charge for the lesson gooseguy.

Did you notice the poll favors our opinion? More people now see blacks as more racist than whites? Shake off those liberal shackles and your eyes will open.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

In the last election for the president there were many voting precincts that had 100% of the voters voting for chicago jesus. To me that sounds like something strange was going on. I will not even go in to the precencts that do not require ID to vote that carried chicago jesus and had more votes than registered voters.

The way the librah media would have its viewers look at it I would be raciest.

Today we are closer to having a tyrannical king or dictator. Than we ever have been in our past. I love the healthcare system we will not enforce the large company portion until next year after the election. Could you imagine if one of the Bushes would have tried that stuff? The librah's would be demanding their heads to be cut off and put on a pike. Kind of sounds like chicago jesus's best friends. You know the muslims but I guess I am just racist


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Let me break this down for you Gooseguy10



> So does that make all the white people who voted for any of the other 43 presidents racist?


Was there a minority running against him? Oh, that's right there wasn't. If there had been a minority and they whites voted for the other 43 presidents simply because they were white then yes they would have been racist. Get it now? That question proves to me you did not get it before.



> Or any woman that votes for Hilary in 2016 sexist?


If they vote for her simply because she is a woman yes they re sexist. If a man votes for her simply because she is a woman they are sexist. If either don't vote for her because she is a woman they are also sexist.



> Or what should we label all the catholics that voted for JFK instead of Nixon in 1960?


I would call them liberals. Were you asking if they voted for him because he was Catholic? 



> People can vote for whom ever they want, for whatever reason.


Your right there are no laws against being a racist or a sexist. You can't do it in the work place, but you can in the voting booth. I think people should vote for who they like you said, but it's always the liberals that cry racist or sexist. Now the shoe is on the other foot. Liberals are showing they are more racist and sexist than conservatives. They always have been it's only that it's becoming more apparent.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> So does that make all the white people who voted for any of the other 43 presidents racist? Or any woman that votes for Hilary in 2016 sexist? Or what should we label all the catholics that voted for JFK instead of Nixon in 1960?


Goose... There were people on the news making statements like: "We finally have a black presidential candidate"....."I am going to go vote because we need a black president"....etc. Now those might not seem racist but they are. Because you see the only thing is "black". Not "We finally have a candidate I can stand behind and I believe in his ideals and philosophy to run our nation". See the difference??

Even my friends and family who voted form Mr. Obama. When asked why are you voting for him? Many could not give me an answer other than "change" or this one that made my blood boil..."I wanted to say I voted for the first black president". Again that didn't make my blood boil because of his race. It made my blood boil because they voted blindly and didn't know his political platform.

Like I have said before if people vote a certain way and can back up there decision other than just emotional motivation or vote blindly then I don't have a problem with it. Because we all different opinions and ideals. That is what makes this nation great. It is a melting pot where people can express their ideals and emotions freely. But to base a decision that affects the whole nation by pure emotion.....wrong. You are not doing your civic duty. Just like when our elected officials only vote on party lines.... They have to remember 49% of the country might not think what they are doing is correct.


----------

